# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti katolik >  Katedralja "Nënë Tereza" - Prishtinë

## NoName

Pamje gjate fillimit te punimeve te Katedrales ne Prishtine

----------


## NoName

Pamje gjate fillimit te punimeve te Katedrales ne Prishtine

----------


## NoName

Maket propozim i Katedrales Nene Tereza ne Prishtine 
Nga zt. Agim Dedaj (pronar i zyres per ndertim e projektim ArtKonstruksion) ne Gjakove

----------


## NoName

Maket propozim i Katedrales Nene Tereza ne Prishtine

----------


## NoName

Maket propozim i Katedrales Nene Tereza ne Prishtine

----------


## NoName

Maket propozim i Katedrales Nene Tereza ne Prishtine

----------


## NoName

Maketa e Shejterores "Nene Tereza", ne Prishtine

----------


## NoName

Shenjterorja e kushtuar Nene Terezes - Gonxhe Bojaxhiu

----------


## NoName

Me prerjen e shiritit zyrtarisht fillojnë punimet e ndërtimit të Katedrales

----------


## NoName

Pamje nga punimet rreth Katedrales ne Prishtine

----------


## dardani8

Ne cilen pjes te qytetit do te ndertohet kjo Katedrale.

----------


## I krishteni

> Ne cilen pjes te qytetit do te ndertohet kjo Katedrale.


Mu ne zemer te Prishtines dtth *aty ku ka qene deri ne vitin 1957*, kur u rrenua nga komunistet-ateistet!!!

----------


## dodoni

> Ne cilen pjes te qytetit do te ndertohet kjo Katedrale.


Aty ku ka qene gjimnazi Xhevdet Doda, perballe nderteses se KEK-ut. Mendoj qe maket propozimi i sjellur ketu do duhej te fitonte tenderin sepse duket shume me moderne. Projekt propozimi qe fitoj tenderin me duket shume tradicional dhe jo edhe aq i bukur. Meqenese, katedralet nuk ndertohen perdite, do duhej te ishte zgjedhur propozimi tjeter qe keni sjellur ketu. Me gezoi shume lajmi qe komuniteti shqiptaro-katolik si pasoje e rrenimit te gjimnazit Xhevdet Doda do financoj ndertimin e nje shkolle moderne ne Prishtine.

----------


## DardanG

> ...


[/QUOTE]Dhe mua nuk me habite aspak lajmi "që komuniteti shqiptaro-katolik si pasoj e rrenimit të gjimnazit Xhevdet Doda do të financoj ndertimin e nje shkolle moderne në Prishtinë"! Kjo është një urtësi, një zemërgjerësi e pashoqe! Shpresoj që ndërtimi i një shkolle moderne në Prishtinë do t´ua mbyllë gojën gëjëkëqinjëve, zhurmaxhinjëve, të pafytyrëve, antifetarëve, antikombëtarëve, nxitësve të sherreve dhe të përcarjeve mes komuniteteve fetare shqipëtare, të cilët, me "arsyetim" se po prishet një shkollë për një Katedrale, kundërshtonin egër ndërtimin e Katedralës në Prishtinë!
Do të ishte urtësi e pashoqe sikur e gjithë Kosova, nga familja në familje, pa marrë parasysh cilit komunitet fetar i takojnë, të ndajnë nga buxheti i tyre modest nga ndonjë euro, ndihmë për ndërtimin Katedralës në Prishtinë! Kjo ndihmë modeste do të thoshte gëzim për një objekt fetar, i cili ndërtohet për nevojat e bashkëvëllezërve të besimit tjetër, por edhe nderim për të parët e gjithë shqipëtarëve që kishin këtë besim!
Nuk është punë e vogël të ndërtohet Katedrale në Prishtinë dhe kljo ka edhe domëthenje jo vetëm fetare e kombëtare por edhe politike! Serbia nuk do ta deshironte kurrë një Katedrale në Prishtinë...!
Sidoqë të jetë, për hajr gurëthemeli i Katedrales në Prishtinë o ju vëllezër të besimit tjetër, të besimit katolik! Për hajr gurëthemeli i Katedralës Prishtinë, Kosovë e gjithëshqipëtari!

----------


## celyy

> Do të ishte urtësi e pashoqe sikur e gjithë Kosova, nga familja në familje, pa marrë parasysh cilit komunitet fetar i takojnë, të ndajnë nga buxheti i tyre modest nga ndonjë euro, ndihmë për ndërtimin Katedralës në Prishtinë! Kjo ndihmë modeste do të thoshte gëzim për një objekt fetar, i cili ndërtohet për nevojat e bashkëvëllezërve të besimit tjetër, por edhe nderim për të parët e gjithë shqipëtarëve që kishin këtë besim!


po edhe nja 2 jav dit npushime dimrore nbrezovic po ju qojm

----------


## Daja-GONI

Edhe mua propozimi i pare me pelqeu me shume.Kjo qe eshte zgjedhur te ndertohet eshte shume klasike,dhe me te vertete mund te haset ne shume vende.Sido qe te jete,shpresoj se do tu shkoje puna mbare,dhe do te ndertohet shpejt.
Sa u perket ndihmave financiare une besoj se ato nuk do te mungojne.




Me respekt Daja GONI!

----------


## Sokoli i Malit

> Maketa e Shejterores "Nene Tereza", ne Prishtine




Urime ne punen e fillume,te ndertimit te Katedrales me emrin e bukur  te motres tone Nane Tereze's.Uroj qe kjo shpi lutje ti sherben Zotit dhe Kombit.Te shendrit dhe llartson vlerat dhe traditen e bukur te shqiptarve,dhe virtytin e dashurin dhe miresin e nenave shqiptare ne veqanti,qe te rrijsin femij qe e nderojn Kombin dhe Atdheun.



ps: sa per informat,Kisha Katolike  e Kosoves  para gjysem vjeti   i ka dhen $850,000.00 Euro qeveris se Kosoves per ndertimin e shkolles,qe e permendi dikush ma lart.

----------


## NoName

*Kisha e vjetër mu në qendër të Prishtinës*
Është rrënuar në vitin 1957 dhe ndodhej te Sheshi i Zahir Pajazitit
Qyteti i Prishtines shume para Luftes se Dyte Boterore, e ka pasur Kishen e vet perballe Hotel Grandit (ose me saktesisht te sheshi i Heroit legjendar Zahir Pajaziti), keshtu qe nuk behet fjale per ndertim te ri te Kishes, por per ri-ndertim te asaj se çfare ne te vertete ka ekzistuar me pare.

Interesant eshte se asnje gazete nuk reagoi, kur mbi varrin e Pjeter Bogdanit u ndertua Xhamia!

Ndertimi i Katedrales ne Prishtine nuk ka assesi pasoja nder shqiptare, sepse:
* ajo tregon se ne jemi ne trojet tona ilire dhe nuk jemi aspak deshmi e politikes serbosllave apo turke;
* eshte nje nderlidhje shpirterore ndermjet Ipeshkvit me besimtaret e dioqezes se tij, dhe ne kete menyre hedh poshte pretendimet e disa studiuesve serbe per Manastiret ortodokse, te cilat tashme boterisht dihet se ato kane te ndertuara mbi Kishat tona katolike (pra mbi Kishat e te pareve tane!).

Te mos harrojme se shqiptaret para 3-4 brezave stergjysherit i kane emrat Pal, Gjon, Pjeter... nuk mund ta urrejme fene katolike, sepse i gjithe populli shqiptar ka pjese ne te. Sa per dijeni sot myslimanet e Kosoves festojne Shen Gjergjin.

Si perfundim, Katedralja nuk ofendon njeri, jane mendjet e mbrapshta qe ofendojne pjesen e shendoshe te shoqerise mbare-shqiptare, qe doemos duhen pastuar.

----------


## NoName

Pamje nga punimet rreth Katedrales ne Prishtine

----------


## NoName

Pamje rreth punimeve te Katedrales "Nene Tereza", ne Prishtine

----------

